# I catch a creek MONSTER in Alum Creek..(NEW PB)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

So I went down to Alum creek after a zoo visit with my family. Poking around on google maps and found a little dam on the creek. Grabbed my medium-fast rod and my swimbaits and hit the water. After about an hour of no bites, I was getting kinda bummed until this happens. My first time EVER tangling with this creek monster. Enjoy the live report and tightlines everyone!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It's alum creek expect muskie's and some stud saugeye below the dam


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

nice catch bro.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice catch, good video report. Gettin it done.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> It's alum creek expect muskie's and some stud saugeye below the dam


I was hoping to get some saugeye or some smallmouth..Ill take my first musky though!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are a bonus fish , when targeting others..... darn fun to catch 
Looks like you were having fun for sure


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have never fished in Alum creek but I have seen several videos of musky caught in that exact location.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

SO COOL to see the take!!! Great catch and video


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Awesome catch.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Saw this first on your YT channel. Awesome!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, congrats. You are a traveling/fish catching son of a gun!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brings back memories... "1st cast muskie, 1st cast muskie!!!!!"! 
Guys part of googan squad now...


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good video & catch. Thanks for sharing. 

Kip


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Bent Rod said:


> SO COOL to see the take!!! Great catch and video


Yea that was awesome it made my heart pound even more seeing that follow and eat!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice, congrats. You are a traveling/fish catching son of a gun!


I appreciate it! My favorite part is traveling to new waters and trying to use my strategies to catch fish!


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Great catch and great job handling that fish! I think that may be the best part of the video was that you demonstrated the knowledge of the species to safely get him back in the water. I plan on showing this to my boys as an example of a great catch and release. And, I'll be subscribing to your channel as soon as I can. Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice lil musky! Cool deal!!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Great catch and great job handling that fish! I think that may be the best part of the video was that you demonstrated the knowledge of the species to safely get him back in the water. I plan on showing this to my boys as an example of a great catch and release. And, I'll be subscribing to your channel as soon as I can. Thanks again for sharing this!


I appreciate it! I try my best to handle it with care..good luck this season and tight lines


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Brings back memories... "1st cast muskie, 1st cast muskie!!!!!"!
> Guys part of googan squad now...


I got really excited when I hooked on this fish! It was an adrenaline rush like no other


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice video! You really get the point across of you feel when you hook up with a Muskie unexpectedly. First you just want to see what you have, then you pray for the line to hold! I love how excited you got.... that would be me when I hook one of those.
Nice handling and release.
Thanks for sharing.
Al


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! That memory will be forever in my mind! An awesome fish on light gear. it doesn't get much better! tight lines this year Al


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 31, 2018)

Super cool video man. Congratulations on your first muskie. Looked like alot of fun.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Bowtie said:


> Super cool video man. Congratulations on your first muskie. Looked like alot of fun.


Thank you! that was an adrenaline rush!


----------

